# What TV show most reflected your family life when you were growing up?



## debodun (Aug 9, 2018)

From "The Osborne's" to "The Donna Reed Show" and everything in between.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 9, 2018)

I think Father Knows Best would be the closest with maybe a bit of Donna Reed thrown in and my Dad was a blue collar worker. The only difference was that I was an only child but I had a cousin who lived with us for a few years during a long custody battle between his parents so he became the brother I never had. Those 50s  were great years for me.


----------



## debodun (Aug 9, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> t I was an only child but I had a cousin who lived with us for a few years during a long custody battle between his parents so he became the brother I never had.



That sounds just like my scenario except my cousin was 7 years younger than me.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 9, 2018)

A little Donna Reed, a bit of Life of Riley, a dash of Leave it to Beaver.


----------



## gennie (Aug 9, 2018)

A little like Archie Bunker thanks to an obnoxious step-father.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 9, 2018)

*​Some weeks, Twilight Zone.  *


----------



## Keesha (Aug 9, 2018)

I love lucy:smug1:

P.S. I was Lucy.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 9, 2018)

A cross between All in the Family and Roseanne.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 9, 2018)

A cross between 'Family Ties,Leave it to Beaver and Perry Mason,since my dad was a lawyer


----------



## debodun (Aug 9, 2018)

The Simpsons x Ozzie and Harriet


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 9, 2018)

The Walking Dead.


----------



## dkay (Aug 9, 2018)

Life was a combination of All in the Family, The Honeymooners and The Flintstones


----------



## drifter (Aug 10, 2018)

The Little Rascals but don't know if they were a tv program or merely a cartoon at the movies.


----------



## jujube (Aug 10, 2018)

The Mickey Mouse Club....


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 10, 2018)

I'm trying to match a tv show to my life growing up. I had 2 wonderful parents and a much older brother he was 13 yrs older than me and a sister just 2 yrs older than me.My Mom was more of a Boss and my Dad a softie. I'll have to keep thinking of one like my family.


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 10, 2018)

Bozo's Circus


----------



## Olivia (Oct 10, 2018)

The Honeymooners if they had two kids.


----------



## Bearwoman (Oct 21, 2018)

Since I'm the youngest of eight of my late parents children I would have to say "Eight is Enough"


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 28, 2020)

Bewitched!


----------



## Judycat (May 28, 2020)

The Jackie Gleason Show all they did was yell at each other.


----------



## Pink Biz (May 28, 2020)

*3rd Rock From The Sun!*


----------



## old medic (May 29, 2020)

I would have to go with "Emergency" 
My Dad volunteered with an Ambulance service. 
Stepfather was Asst Chief of our local FD for years.
Mother the 1st certified FF in our county...
Me now 34 years in EMS...


----------



## Sassycakes (May 30, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> A little Donna Reed, a bit of Life of Riley, a dash of Leave it to Beaver.



*It's funny you mentioned the Life of Riley. It was my Dad's favorite tv show when I was growing up. He told me he liked it because the daughter in the show was named Babs and that's what my Dad called me because my name is Barbara,*


----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2020)

Bonanza


----------



## Wren (May 31, 2020)

The Adams Family !


----------



## Lethe200 (Jun 7, 2020)

There wasn't one. So far as I know there has never been any depiction of a Japanese American Nisei/Sansei family as a regular TV appearance.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 9, 2020)

*I'm still trying to think of a show that would reflect my family when I as growing up. My Dad was a hard working man and very gentle with my Mom, my brother and me and my sister. My Mom was kindhearted and loving but also was the one that had a great deal of control over what we were allowed to do or not to do. Do any of you know a show like my family ?*


----------



## Pinky (Jun 9, 2020)

T.V. shows about family were idealistic .. our family certainly wasn't


----------



## Pecos (Jun 9, 2020)

I don't think that a show with two alcoholic parents would have been much of a hit. So no.


----------

